# Notice to Wildlife :)



## Miaow (Dec 3, 2008)

Funny sign I saw at a wetlands we visited the other day


----------



## AdamBomb (Dec 3, 2008)

LMAO! :lmao:

Thats a Good one!


----------



## keybq (Dec 3, 2008)

Love to see our tax money being put to good use.


----------



## Dmitri (Dec 3, 2008)

lol!


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 4, 2008)

This is funny! 

"...or we may have no alternative but to ban humans wandering in the garden". 
I think, that's the secret message ...


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 4, 2008)

Love it!! :lmao:


----------



## Miaow (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone - I just had to take a pic of it lol


----------



## Chiller (Dec 5, 2008)

Classic....I love it.


----------



## pierrottweiler (Dec 12, 2008)

lol, sweet!


----------



## kundalini (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## TwoRails (Dec 12, 2008)

That's funnny


----------

